# Forum Home Renovation Demolition  Help/Advice needed removing "L" Shaped Structural Wall

## joshuaand

Hi Everyone, 
Been using the forums for tips/hints for a while, never needed to post before, so be gentle if I do something wrong  :Biggrin:  
So Want to remove a large L shaped wall that connects the Kitchen, lounge, dining areas, to open them up into a big open plan area. 
I am looking for advice on what the best methods to achieve this are, I assume I am going to have to add another load bearing beam to span the area in question, I assume the Corner where the "L" in the wall is is the tricky part, but I dont really know. 
I am probably not intending on doing the work myself, but I would like to be well informed so as to not get ripped off by a builder. I really only want to have them install whatever extra beams are required, then I will re-sheet the roof etc myself. 
Anyways, below are some photos, they ar epretty self explanitory, beam locations in the roof are approximate, and help tips, help info is greatly appreciated. If anyone had any idea on cost also that would help.  
Bits in red that I want to remove  
Markings  
In Roof 1  
In Roof 2

----------


## Bloss

You will need to add two beams to pick up the loads that each wall is carrying. Probably steel, but there seems plenty of room and height in that roof space so so timber will be an option too. One beam will follow the one of the blue lines you have in your pics from one load bearing wall to the other then another will go from that beam on a steel bracket to the outside wall (or the nearest load-bearing wall). All the ceiling joists will need to be suitably attached and any rood struts re-sited to sit on and be affixed to the new beam(s). This is not work that you should attempt yourself IMO and in any case needs approval so you will need full drawings & specs.

----------


## DvdHntr

What he said. Get a structural engineer to size the beams for you.

----------


## joshuaand

Hi, 
thats fair enough, kind what I expected you guys to say. 
In the meantime, I want to remove some of the uprights to make the area a bit more liveable and workable, I was going to remove numbers 1,2,3,6,7,8,9 does that sound ok to you guys? 
Its not going to stay like that forever, but the other part of the house is under reno and its doing my head in having to go around this wall to get stuff in and out. 
cheers

----------


## DvdHntr

Prop the area or install the beams first, you don't want to leave it like that and when you get the beam in it will give you all the space you need.

----------


## seemax

The uprights (studs) are taking the load into the subfloor. If you remove them now expect your roof structure to deflect... and potentially fail completely. 
Get the support beams installed before you cut anything! You'll need a combination of hanging / strutting beams. Not a huge amount of work for a skilled builder. 
The real work is in all the plastering, cornices, fixing the floor, etc.. 
Been there, done that... enjoy  :Smilie:

----------

